

Startup School Highlights (video) - jl
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/startup-school-09-highlights-video

======
arnorhs
"I'm a nobody" in the end was really funny to me, because those other
"somebodies" (farmville developers) were really also nobodies no 99.999999% of
the people in the world. I bet even the people who play farmville don't give a
damn either.

Frankly I think he's more cool than the other guys just for admitting to it.
High-fives and thumbs up for him.

~~~
rooshdi
Nobodies ftw

------
apsurd
This is a very very well made video! Just giving my appreciation where
appreciation is due. Very nice, and I love the summation of the entire event:
_"for all the nobodies...Go For It!"_

~~~
10ren
High production values, lighting, editing, music and so on. This is a
professional mini-doc.

------
ncarlson
Does anyone know if there are full videos of these presentations available?

Thanks.

~~~
mrduncan
Here are the archived justin.tv videos: <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>.
I believe I heard something about edited videos being available at some point
as well (can anyone clarify that?).

~~~
thesethings
I've heard from multiple sources that they will appear here:
<http://webcast.berkeley.edu/events.php>. I don't know if that means Berkeley
did their own recording, or if this will just be less compressed version of
the same videos.

------
alexalee
Hope we get a good Nobody Revolution going on..Year of the Nobody?

Ipod download of the video: <http://bit.ly/2DNgC3>

More video clips slowly getting up here: <http://www.youtube.com/alexalee>

@alexalee

------
dtran
Just heard Mark Pincus speak with Bing Gordon again yesterday - he's just a
really funny guy. Also used the phrase "level up to refer to employees several
times... guess that's what you get from a CEO in the gaming space.

------
Xichekolas
Hey that's me! (The goober with the hat at the beginning.)

Glad to see the video turned out so well, despite us nobodies being unused to
talking to a camera. ;)

------
patrickryan
Great video, definitely sums up the experience. I enjoyed my time at Startup
School '09.

------
percept
Damn I wish I was there.

